# APC Cleaner???



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

This may sounds stupid, but APC, is all purpose cleaner, but what are the main uses of it? 

Is it mainly used on the interior?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Everything :lol:
From cleanign the interior, door jams, alloys, arches etc etc


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ what Sam said


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> ^^^^ what Sam said


Yeh what he said


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The strength ratio varies though depending on where you're using it, and from brand to brand, but work on approximately 4:1 for exterior things like arches, wheels, tyres etc. and 10:1 for the interior. I always have several foaming spray bottles premixed in those ratios.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep, everything really. Used to use lemon Flash as its much better than tesco's daisy in my opinion but have since bought a US gallon of Meguiars APC. This stuff is amazing


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

AS above most things - I often use it on Interiors, Engine Bays, Arches and Tyres :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I use it at 10:1 on dirty interior plastics:thumb: personally I keep it away from carpets and fabrics but most other exterior areas, as the guys have mentioned above, it is excellent for


----------



## JJ. (Sep 28, 2009)

Can you tell me what's the Megs APC smell?
I bought a 0,5litre sample some time ago and it smells like window cleaner.. Is it normal?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JJ. said:


> Can you tell me what's the Megs APC smell?
> I bought a 0,5litre sample some time ago and it smells like window cleaner.. Is it normal?


does'nt smell too bad to me.. never noticed it leaving any smells behind after ive used it to clean mats, interior trim etc.


----------



## JJ. (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, but is this smell normal for Megs APC?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JJ. said:


> Yes, but is this smell normal for Megs APC?


yep, diluting it can mute the smell somewhat as well. (ii usually use at 10:1)


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone tried Mr. Muscle Orange?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Once diluted the smell isnt too bad, dont think its anything in perticular, just a clean smell. And it works very well on carpets & fabric interiors too!


----------



## dsr (Oct 24, 2009)

I used to use Fairy Liquid in my yoof until I learned that it was a bad idea because of the salt and other chemicals in it that would damage the paintwork/rubbers and I've always just used a car shampoo since then. This thread has made me wonder, if people are using Mr Muscle or some other APC from Tesco, surely dear old Fairy can't be all that bad.

Is it some sort of professional detailer 'in' joke that you're all having at our expense or are these off the supermarket shelf household cleaning products OK to use on the second most expensive item we buy ?


D


----------



## JJ. (Sep 28, 2009)

fiestadetailer, Car Key, rtjc, thank you very much! :thumb:
I was worried, that guy who sells me this wasn't honest, that's all


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Did a detail on a mates car today and used stardrops, I almost sneezed then took a really deep breath as I sprayed it and inhaled loads, all I can say is... now I really don't like them smell of it!  too strong even at 5:1


----------

